

Living a conjoined life. Get Inspired. - Brajeshwar
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-22181528

======
brilliantday
I am inspired by Abby and Brittany Hensel's story. Not all people with that
condition will have the motivation to live a normal and happy life like them.
They are great!

